# PS3-Ebay here I come!



## ReformedWretch (Oct 2, 2006)

Well, news is that Sony is going to have massive, MASSIVE shortages when the PS3 ships to stores next month. Sony has said they will only ship a meager 400,000 units Nation Wide.

That's crazy!

There is going to be $600 unil and a $500 unit (size of the hard drive, memry card reader or not, etc.) and the demand is going be BIG for either unil since it's going to be so close to Christmas.

Well, I just found out that I am pretty much a lock for gettting one on launch day (5 or 6 hundred model, doesn't matter to me). Now, I don't want it because I must have it on launch day. No, I want it on launch day because it will sell for thousands on EBay.

I had someone try and tell me it wasn't "right" for me to do this. I say it's capitalism, supply and demand right? Anyone else see anything wrong with me doing this?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 2, 2006)

Your cruel


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 2, 2006)

lol....but not WRONG, right?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 2, 2006)

It's an auction and not something someone "needs" but simply a case where folks want to be the first to have one, so I don't think this falls under the Larger Catechism's "engrossing commodities to enhance the price" violation of the eighth commandment. May fall under a fool and his money ... but not that probably. 

def. Engrossing=To acquire most or all of (a commodity); monopolize (a market).


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 2, 2006)

Check this out:


> What's the specification?
> Although we do not know all the technical specifications, we do know the differences between the two configurations. The 20GB system will not include a memory card reader or built-in Wifi, whilst the 60GB system will include both of these extras. Both configurations will include an HDMI port, as announced at TGS 2006. The 60GB and 20GB configurations will support bluetooth wireless controllers. More details here.
> 
> What about 1080p high definition?
> ...



Goodness gracious! I'm going to buy a PS3 just because it is an incredible price for a hi-def DVD player! 1080P?! The amazing thing about the CPU's is how powerful they are.

An Intel guy told me about some de-Classified Intelligence a few years ago. It turns out that the Iraqis had bought a number of PS2's and created a fire support computer system of sorts by putting the PS2 processors in parallel with one another. Many folks think of them as game consoles and don't realize these are super-powerful computers. If you bought a computer this powerful (graphics and CPU) it would cost you 2X-3X the price they sell the hardware at. Microsoft and Sony sell these boxes at a loss because they make up the difference in game licensing.


----------



## CDM (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Well, news is that Sony is going to have massive, MASSIVE shortages when the PS3 ships to stores next month. Sony has said they will only ship a meager 400,000 units Nation Wide.
> 
> That's crazy!
> ...




How did you get a hold of one? I am trying to reserve one and sell it on eBay too. The Xbox 360's were going for $1,000 when it released in Nov 05. 

Have the games stores started taking reservations?


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 2, 2006)

I wouldn't mind looking into this either.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 2, 2006)

I live in Japan. I wonder if I could find one here a month early and sell it on EBay...


----------



## CDM (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> I live in Japan. I wonder if I could find one here a month early and sell it on EBay...



Godd luck! It's even worse for Japan. 

In the U.S., about 400,000 PlayStation 3 machines will be available when they go on sale Nov. 17. *About 100,000 will be available on the Nov. 11 Japan launch date*

Europe won't get any until March 07.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 2, 2006)

I have a friend in the right place. Nothing unethical though!

[Edited on 10-2-2006 by houseparent]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Oct 2, 2006)

Rich,
The Ps3 will be an awsome machine for sure better then the XP360 for sure.


----------



## rjlynam (Oct 2, 2006)

Adam, 

I don't see anything unethical about what you're doing.


And don't forget the tithe on the profit ! 

Malachi 3:10 
_Bring the full tithes into the storehouse, that there may be food in my house. And thereby put me to the test, says the LORD of hosts, if I will not open the windows of heaven for you and pour down for you a blessing until there is no more need. _


----------



## Tirian (Oct 3, 2006)

Adam,

I don’t have a really strong opinion on this, just a thought for you to consider. 

Psa 27:4 One thing I have desired of the LORD, That will I seek: That I may dwell in the house of the LORD All the days of my life, To behold the beauty of the LORD, And to inquire in His temple. 

We had a visiting minister preach on Psalm 84 v1-4 this last Lord’s day – the verse from Psalm 27 parallels the sentiment expressed in those verses. 

One of the points he made was that the Psalmist was “addicted” to God inasmuch as his heart “fainted” & flesh cried out for the living God. It’s worth just thinking about that in the absence of being “addicted” to God, or having a “longing” for God people form addictions to many other things such as alcohol, drugs, entertainment etc.

It’s worth thinking about whether you are playing to someone’s “longing” or “addiction” here that they just have to have one of these units before they become more widely available. You know that is going to cause them to behave irrationally and pay substantially more than the unit retails for.

We’re also exhorted to be patient & therefore should exhort others to be likewise. It’s not that there will only ever be X number of units, it’s just that they need to wait a few more weeks or months for the supply to catch up.

If you were seeking the kingdom of God first & His righteousness, would you be comfortable overpaying for something just to get it before everyone else? Is that characteristic of being a good steward with His money? Does it display patience? Or would you wait on the Lord because He knows your needs and will make it available to you according to His providence? Perhaps your answer to that should be a guide to what behaviour you encourage in others.

Anyway, God bless you & guide you as you work it through 

Matt


----------



## Casey (Dec 28, 2006)

Anyone get a PS3 to keep for playing?  I'd be interested in hearing how much you like it . . . My wife and I want a newer gaming system, and my dislike for Microsoft will prevent us from ever owning any of their gaming systems. We'll have a wait a while before getting one, but want to hear first impressions.


----------



## Average Joey (Dec 28, 2006)

StaunchPresbyterian said:


> Anyone get a PS3 to keep for playing?  I'd be interested in hearing how much you like it . . . My wife and I want a newer gaming system, and my dislike for Microsoft will prevent us from ever owning any of their gaming systems. We'll have a wait a while before getting one, but want to hear first impressions.



In my humble opinion,both the Wii and PS3 don`t have really great games now outside of Zelda and Fall of Man.Check out the reviews of all their games on gamespot.com and ign.com.None really bring the wow factor.....yet.This is one of the things that has prevented me from purchasing a Wii thus far.To bad you want to avoid Microsoft.They have had some really great games this past year,including the game of the year(Gears of War).I don`t have a 360, but for the first time,I am tempted to buy one.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Dec 28, 2006)

We have a PS3 and a 360. I like the 360 better.


----------



## Casey (Dec 28, 2006)

Average Joey said:


> In my humble opinion,both the Wii and PS3 don`t have really great games now outside of Zelda and Fall of Man.Check out the reviews of all their games on gamespot.com and ign.com.None really bring the wow factor.....yet.This is one of the things that has prevented me from purchasing a Wii thus far.To bad you want to avoid Microsoft.They have had some really great games this past year,including the game of the year(Gears of War).I don`t have a 360, but for the first time,I am tempted to buy one.


Well, that the PS3 doesn't have many games out yet doesn't bother me. The PS2 has well over twice the number of games than the Xbox does, and a lot of them are very good games. The PS3 will have more than the Xbox 360, just give it some time. Sony has a lot more companies developing games for the PS3 than MS does for the 360. In fact, MS rushed the 360 to production just so it could be out in the market before the PS3. The 360 is a mere upgrade from the Xbox. The PS3 is an entirely new generation in the PS line. MS is up to its regular tactics.


----------



## Casey (Dec 28, 2006)

WrittenFromUtopia said:


> We have a PS3 and a 360. I like the 360 better.


Care to comment why?


----------



## Average Joey (Dec 28, 2006)

StaunchPresbyterian said:


> Well, that the PS3 doesn't have many games out yet doesn't bother me. The PS2 has well over twice the number of games than the Xbox does, and a lot of them are very good games. The PS3 will have more than the Xbox 360, just give it some time. Sony has a lot more companies developing games for the PS3 than MS does for the 360. In fact, MS rushed the 360 to production just so it could be out in the market before the PS3. The 360 is a mere upgrade from the Xbox. The PS3 is an entirely new generation in the PS line. MS is up to its regular tactics.




I understand you having an opinion,but the 360 is hardly just an upgrade.


----------



## CDM (Dec 29, 2006)

StaunchPresbyterian said:


> Care to comment why?



3 Words: GEARS OF WAR


----------



## CDM (Dec 29, 2006)

Average Joey said:


> I understand you having an opinion,but the 360 is hardly just an upgrade.



And if it is just an upgrade it outperforms the PS3: Xbox 360 vs. PS3 Graphics Comparison


----------



## Casey (Dec 29, 2006)

mangum said:


> And if it is just an upgrade it outperforms the PS3: Xbox 360 vs. PS3 Graphics Comparison


In every one of those photos, the only difference seems to be the contrast. The Xbox 360 shots are slightly darker, the PS3 shots slightly brighter. I don't quite understand how having a default contrast level that is darker is "outperforming" the other system. 

The funny thing is, that all these games are already out on the Xbox 360. The developers didn't do anything to improve them for the PS3. They simply look exactly the same. So, why would a game developed for the Xbox 360 and ported to the PS3 prove that the Xbox is better? All it shows us is that the games for the PS3 that will not be able to run on the Xbox haven't been released yet.

It's like buying an old game and running it on a new computer (PS3). It looks the same and runs the same. But when the new games come out, they won't run on the older computer (Xbox 360).


----------



## CDM (Dec 29, 2006)

StaunchPresbyterian said:


> In every one of those photos, the only difference seems to be the contrast. The Xbox 360 shots are slightly darker, the PS3 shots slightly brighter. I don't quite understand how having a default contrast level that is darker is "outperforming" the other system.
> 
> The funny thing is, that all these games are already out on the Xbox 360. The developers didn't do anything to improve them for the PS3. They simply look exactly the same. So, why would a game developed for the Xbox 360 and ported to the PS3 prove that the Xbox is better? All it shows us is that the games for the PS3 that will not be able to run on the Xbox haven't been released yet.
> 
> It's like buying an old game and running it on a new computer (PS3). It looks the same and runs the same. But when the new games come out, they won't run on the older computer (Xbox 360).



Ok. Maybe it would be fairer to compare the PS3 exclusive Resistance: Fall of Man to the 360's Gears of War. Both have been in development for a long time with millions of dollars sunk into them.

But go here for an interesting video comparison look. Its just a user vote type thing though... so there is no science behind it.

http://www.gametrailers.com/vs.php?ep=1&hd=1

I won't get into the science now -- maybe later. the 3 core processors of the 360 are much different than the single core CELL chip in the PS3...its almost like apples and oranges. And I won't have debates on "The PS3 can handle 36 million floating points while the 360 can only do 29!" as no game will ever, in this generation, cross the 16 mill mark anyway....


----------



## CDM (Dec 29, 2006)

With the risk of being accused of fanboyism let me say that after watching the video Gears makes resistance look last generation. 

To further deny the charge I am a Linux geek who believes that Gates is the IT world's Antichrist.  Go here for a hardware comparison of the 2 consoles from people in the biz:

http://www.hardcoreware.net/reviews/review-348-1.htm

Performance: On paper, the PS3 is more powerful. In reality, it’s quite inferior to the 360. Without getting into too many details, the three general-purpose CPU’s the xbox360 has are currently FAR easier to take advantage of than the SPU’s on the PS3. I suspect a few years down the road some high budget, first party PS3 exclusive titles will come out that really take advantage of the SPU’s and do things the XBOX 360 can’t, but I don’t think the console is worth buying based on this speculation (for some it will be though, we'll have to wait and see how these games turn out).​
I have owned every console ever made. So I just call em' like I see em'.


----------



## Casey (Dec 29, 2006)

WrittenFromUtopia said:


> We have a PS3 and a 360. I like the 360 better.


Gabe? Can you explain why you prefer the 360?


----------



## Casey (Dec 29, 2006)

Chris, we can go 'round and 'round about the performance.  My opinion is that the PS3 is a superior system hardware-wise (and the techies you quote admit that). But a tech forum that claims that games will never use the superior hardware of the PS3 is a real silly bet, In my humble opinion. Are you telling me that Sony developed a gaming system for which developers will never utilize its peculiar strengths? A bunch of techies can predict the future? Few games will ever be made that use the power of the PSU's? I don't believe it. The PS3's superior hardware will be taken advantage of in the future. Right now, the PS3 and 360 have comparable games out -- in a couple years, the PS3 will be beyond the 360 in the quality of their games. Two reasons: (1) a more powerful system, and (2) more developers. It's just a matter of time.

Anyway, I'm not giving  to Microsoft. If (and it's a real big _if_) MS achieves a monopoly in the gaming world in 5-10 years, they will stop innovating. That's the way they always work. I at least have respect for a company that continues to innovate even when they hold a market (Sony). Consider it hope for the future. If MS wins, we all lose in the long run. If Sony wins, we all benefit because better systems will be released again and again. Just look at MS's flagship product: Windows. Vista took 3 _extra_ years to finish, and even then it's not really a completed product. It's a face-lift on XP, with a number of highly annoying "features." When you have a monopoly, you don't innovate and you really don't care what your product looks like or how it operates. Right now, MS wants to battle its way into a market with the Xbox. But Vista is a hodge-podge of an operating system, and the Xbox will be the same one day. Happened with Windows, with Office, and with IE. This is also just a matter of time.


----------



## CDM (Dec 29, 2006)

StaunchPresbyterian said:


> Chris, we can go 'round and 'round about the performance.  My opinion is that the PS3 is a superior system hardware-wise (and the techies you quote admit that). But a tech forum that claims that games will never use the superior hardware of the PS3 is a real silly bet, In my humble opinion. Are you telling me that Sony developed a gaming system for which developers will never utilize its peculiar strengths? A bunch of techies can predict the future? Few games will ever be made that use the power of the PSU's? I don't believe it. The PS3's superior hardware will be taken advantage of in the future. Right now, the PS3 and 360 have comparable games out -- in a couple years, the PS3 will be beyond the 360 in the quality of their games. Two reasons: (1) a more powerful system, and (2) more developers. It's just a matter of time.
> 
> Anyway, I'm not giving  to Microsoft. If (and it's a real big _if_) MS achieves a monopoly in the gaming world in 5-10 years, they will stop innovating. That's the way they always work. I at least have respect for a company that continues to innovate even when they hold a market (Sony). Consider it hope for the future. If MS wins, we all lose in the long run. If Sony wins, we all benefit because better systems will be released again and again. Just look at MS's flagship product: Windows. Vista took 3 _extra_ years to finish, and even then it's not really a completed product. It's a face-lift on XP, with a number of highly annoying "features." When you have a monopoly, you don't innovate and you really don't care what your product looks like or how it operates. Right now, MS wants to battle its way into a market with the Xbox. But Vista is a hodge-podge of an operating system, and the Xbox will be the same one day. Happened with Windows, with Office, and with IE. This is also just a matter of time.



I 100% absolutely agree with everything you say here. And in a few years I expect some of the PS3 games to look noticeably better than the 360...in a few years. This is exactly what happened last gen with the first Xbox and PS2. The Xbox slowly pulled away...

What you say about MS stifling innovation is true (hence my hatred for MS). But this is exactly the _opposite RIGHT NOW_ and it is MS's (CONSOLE WING) that is taking it up a notch. If the discussion were framed around "Who has the funnest, best looking software (games) that you can play online? that is simply Xbox 360 and Xbox Live. Nintendo knows this very well: It is software that makes gaming not hardware.

A question for you: is your disdain (understandably so) for MS blinding you to objectivity in comparison of the two? Did you see the video link I posted earlier? I mean no offense but last generation, as a Sony fanboy, it was my disdain for MS that prevented me from buying the Xbox until 2003 when I could no longer deny its superiority.


----------



## Augusta (Dec 29, 2006)

mangum said:


> 3 Words: GEARS OF WAR





Last night hubby and I played GOW system link.  This game is so great. The graphics and gameplay are outstanding. I kept watching hubby's tv during the cut-scenes because, of course, he gets the widescreen hddvd tv with 720p and I get the smaller tv. Big difference. We downloaded the trailer from xbox live and watched it before we bought. It looked so great. This game in addition to Oblivion and eventually Halo 3 which has a new trailer out that is awesome, makes this system a must buy for anyone who just likes great games regardless of who makes them. Not to mention the $600 gamble with new blue ray tech which may or may not pay off for several years. By then maybe we will buy a PS3 and by then they will be cheaper.


----------

